# Please pray for Sam



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sam used to be member of the church DH and I go to.  I found out this morning that he's in ICU with Meningitis.  He's in a coma and even if he pulls through, it's likely he'll be brain damaged.  He's like an Uncle to me.  Please pray that he pulls through.  He survived Cancer last year.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

done


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Cate, of course I will pray as well. Sometimes its so hard to know the will of God but I trust that He has the best plans for Sam.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers coming his way... and for his family and friends.  Have a prayer board at Church.. will put one up this evening.. 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for  .


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

No news.  Hopefully will have update tomorrow.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

PRAISE GOD, Sam is out of ICU and in high dependency unit but will be moved to main ward as soon as they have a bed. He's still slightly confused but that's to be expected. When he's been awake, he's been giving the nurses cheek (in a nice way). I am so relieved, I've been watching the healing revival in Florida and yesterday was praying to God to heal Sam. God does answer prayers


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great news may he continue to grow stronger each day


----------

